# Raceglaze news-



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

check it out



RaceGlazer said:


> This is a really good Belgian-made brand - effective, safe, not expensive, that we have stocked for about 5 years, and there are some stars in the range.
> 
> Anti-Insect - wax safe, just spray it onto dry bugs which it turns to mush and easily washed off with a normal hose. £8.99 for a litre. See the images attached.
> https://morethanpolish.com/product/kenotek-anti-insect-cleaner-1-litre/
> ...


----------

